# Tool Talk > Machines >  Acme-Gridley screw machine - photo and video

## Altair

Acme-Gridley screw machine.



2:25 video:




Previously:

1871 automatic screw-making machine - video and photo
"Impossible" screw - video
Nail making machinery - GIF

----------

Andyt (Mar 11, 2020),

baja (Mar 11, 2020),

high-side (Mar 16, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Mar 11, 2020)

----------


## Seedtick

There was a time when I thought coffee didn't taste right unless it had a sheen of oil on it.
Greg

_Those who know screw machines will know what I'm talking about._

----------

high-side (Mar 16, 2020)

----------


## greyhoundollie

And the Road runner said Meeep Meeep!

----------

